# Minocycline



## jass (Jun 2, 2006)

Is anyone taking minocycline? could you tell me a bit more about it?


----------



## beautynista (Jun 2, 2006)

I took minocycline for acne. It worked wonders in the beginning- well for a very long time. I took it for a couple of years and it really helped but then i started to experience nausea because of it so i stopped using it. It might be completely different for you so i think its worth a try!


----------



## LittleRumor (Jun 2, 2006)

I've been using doxycycline, which is in the same family. It works wonders.


----------



## Sass (Jun 2, 2006)

I take Oxytetracycline which is also in the same antibiotic family. I started off with 4 tablets a day and my GP put it down to 2 after a year and my skin had cleared up a lot and never had any side effects after 4 years. You really have to persevere through the first 3-4 months of treatment because you will only start to see the effects after this time.


----------



## fxckperfection (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm taking it right now. You don't notice it at first, but it does make a pretty good difference. I say pretty good because I didn't have extreme acne to start with; I got one or two big red sores usually on just my cheeks and the odd pimples on my t-bone area. Needless to say, the sores are gone!

It's not a miracle cure, but I expect it takes away the worst of things, at least from what I've experianced myself. I've been on it 3 months now? That, on top of a over-the-counter spot treatment and dove baby soap. Remember to drink lots of water with it, at least a bottle, and be wary it makes you photo-sensitive and to wear lots of sunscreen. Also, like most antibiotics, it can have some effect on birth control pills.


----------



## anjanasadil (Jun 4, 2006)

honey, i've been through it ALL. i've had erithromycine, tetracycline, doxycycline, minocycline and the list goes on and ON! Take it from me, i've suffered with severe acne on and off since i was 16 years old. i am now 22. The ONLY and i do mean ONLY products that work are topical prescription ointments called Retin-A and Tazorac. Retin-A being the better of the two because it dries less and i found it much less irritating.


----------



## LittleRumor (Jun 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *anjanasadil* honey, i've been through it ALL. i've had erithromycine, tetracycline, doxycycline, minocycline and the list goes on and ON! Take it from me, i've suffered with severe acne on and off since i was 16 years old. i am now 22. The ONLY and i do mean ONLY products that work are topical prescription ointments called Retin-A and Tazorac. Retin-A being the better of the two because it dries less and i found it much less irritating. Hooray for Retin A!!!! Though I had a terrible "purging" phase :-(


----------



## alyssa20016 (Jun 11, 2006)

I had a friend who was on it - it worked for their acne but eventually the side effects they got (nausea, weird dizziness) made them have to go off of it


----------



## Lia (Jun 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *anjanasadil* honey, i've been through it ALL. i've had erithromycine, tetracycline, doxycycline, minocycline and the list goes on and ON! Take it from me, i've suffered with severe acne on and off since i was 16 years old. i am now 22. The ONLY and i do mean ONLY products that work are topical prescription ointments called Retin-A and Tazorac. Retin-A being the better of the two because it dries less and i found it much less irritating. Have you ever took oral isothretynoin (i think it's accutane)?
Why you have to take the antibiotic for acne 3-4 months? It's because the bacteria which helps acne to desenvolve, called _Propionibacterium acnes_ is a saprophyte of the skin, and lives inside of the glands that produce sebum. So a short treatment won't kill it, because it's "natural" of the body, only a long treatment will be able to reduce the amount of bacteria living on the glands.


----------



## djd (Jun 12, 2006)

I had the same weird side effects (mostly dizziness) and I thought I was going crazy. My doc told me that minocycline can have off the wall side effects for some people.


----------



## Thais (Jun 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jass* Is anyone taking minocycline? could you tell me a bit more about it? Remember that minocycline is an antibiotic and can cause a bunch of annoying side effects, from nausea/vomiting to photosensitivity (makes you burn very easily if you are exposed to the sun), skin hyperpigmentation which is permanent, and teratogenicity (which means that it can cause malformations of the baby if you get pregnant while taking this medication). Therefore, minocycline is only reserved for specific cases of acne or rosacea, and should only be used if prescribed by your primary doctor or dermatologist.


----------



## Lafawnduh (Jul 16, 2006)

I went on this stuff 2 years ago along with the topical cream Tazorac. They worked well--my acne was cleared up and all I had remaining were the red marks. I went off those meds for a while (I forget why) and my acne came back, but unfortunately got worse. My derm recently prescribed another round of the Mino for me--taken twice a day. I noticed that when I take it twice daily, it helps more than when I used to take it only once daily. I have been on it for a few weeks and I notice a slight clearing, but not a dramatic improvement yet.

The only side effect I have noticed is some slight photosensitivity. I have light olive skin (some Asian/Italian in me) that tans nicely, and I don't burn easily or often. But I ended up with a sunburn on my upper back and shoulders (turned into tan a few days later) when I was at Dorney Park. This was probably due to me being in the sun from 10:30 AM to 5:30 PM with no sunscreen in 90 degree heat, but I'm sure the mino made me more susceptible to burning than usual.


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Thais* Remember that minocycline is an antibiotic and can cause a bunch of annoying side effects, from nausea/vomiting to photosensitivity (makes you burn very easily if you are exposed to the sun), skin hyperpigmentation which is permanent, and teratogenicity (which means that it can cause malformations of the baby if you get pregnant while taking this medication). Therefore, minocycline is only reserved for specific cases of acne or rosacea, and should only be used if prescribed by your primary doctor or dermatologist.



So true!


----------



## dmolinet (Aug 19, 2006)

I didn't realize it was working so well until I quit taking it.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 19, 2006)

Great thread! I've never tried any of the aforementioned products.


----------

